# Greece Considers Exit from Euro Zone



## Knuttell (6 May 2011)

> The debt crisis in Greece has taken on a dramatic new twist.  Sources with information about the government's actions have informed  SPIEGEL ONLINE that Athens is considering withdrawing from the euro  zone. The common currency area's finance ministers and representatives  of the European Commission are holding a secret crisis meeting in  Luxembourg on Friday night.
> http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/0,1518,761201,00.html



saw this on politics.ie just now...interesting times indeed.


----------



## horusd (6 May 2011)

Wow. I wonder how that would even be possible? Sounds like a threat to be honest.


----------



## oldnick (6 May 2011)

Just been watching Greek TV - it's the main news on various Greek channels and all the  Greek officials and politicians  saying this is a nasty rumour deliberately spread by speculators  etc etc. 

despite the strong anti- E.U./IMF feeling -similar to that here in ireland most Greeks know that reverting to the drachma is pipe dream


----------



## onekeano (6 May 2011)

oldnick said:


> Greek officials and politicians  saying this is a nasty rumour deliberately spread by speculators  etc etc.



you mean Stavros Dempsey and Constantive Ahern were saying it  was a nasty rumour? I wondered where those two chumps had disappeared to 

Roy


----------



## The_Banker (7 May 2011)

Since the economic crisis started rumours have been coming true at an alarming rate.


----------



## horusd (7 May 2011)

The_Banker said:


> Since the economic crisis started rumours have been coming true at an alarming rate.


 

Good point!

But I can't see any real  advantage for Greece in leaving; only disadvantages. Collapse of currency values, rocketing inflation, default etc. Let alone the practicalities of HOW you could do this. Printing presses running to reprint a defunct currency, ATMs changed, parking meters, everything. It does seem very far-fetched. The Euro dropped against the dollar,it sounds more like speculators out to make a fast buck or something.


----------



## bryanod (12 May 2011)

horusd said:


> Good point!
> 
> But I can't see any real advantage for Greece in leaving; only disadvantages. Collapse of currency values, rocketing inflation, default etc. Let alone the practicalities of HOW you could do this. Printing presses running to reprint a defunct currency, ATMs changed, parking meters, everything. It does seem very far-fetched. The Euro dropped against the dollar,it sounds more like speculators out to make a fast buck or something.


 

Any media to sell papers.

The practicalities, politics, and economics make it so unlikely it is all but impossible to conceive, or predict, how this would come about.


----------

